# Photoshop opens twice in Lightroom



## tsinsf (Dec 8, 2015)

I am using most recent updates of Photoshop and Lightroom on a Mac Pro 2013 using OS 10.9.5. My workflow is to open Lightroom, import photos, do some editing in Lightroom, then finishing editing in Photoshop. Occasionally I will be working in Lightroom and do something that automatically shifts to Photoshop, like edit in Photoshop. The problem is that often a second Photoshop window opens and now I have two open Photoshop windows. How do I stop this from happening. How do I get it to work in the already open Photoshop window? I have only one Photoshop cc 2015 installed. Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 8, 2015)

tsinsf said:


> I am using most recent updates of Photoshop and Lightroom on a Mac Pro 2013 using OS 10.9.5. My workflow is to open Lightroom, import photos, do some editing in Lightroom, then finishing editing in Photoshop. Occasionally I will be working in Lightroom and do something that automatically shifts to Photoshop, like edit in Photoshop. The problem is that often a second Photoshop window opens and now I have two open Photoshop windows. How do I stop this from happening. How do I get it to work in the already open Photoshop window? I have only one Photoshop cc 2015 installed. Thanks.


 Do you have two instances of PS or just two windows?  Are both the same version of PSCC (i.e. 2015.3)?  I can't make this happen. I've never known OS X to open multiple instance of LR to PS. Perhaps this could be some quirky artifact of OS X 10.9.x.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 8, 2015)

tsinsf said:


> I am using most recent updates of Photoshop and Lightroom on a Mac Pro 2013 using OS 10.9.5. My workflow is to open Lightroom, import photos, do some editing in Lightroom, then finishing editing in Photoshop. Occasionally I will be working in Lightroom and do something that automatically shifts to Photoshop, like edit in Photoshop. The problem is that often a second Photoshop window opens and now I have two open Photoshop windows. How do I stop this from happening. How do I get it to work in the already open Photoshop window? I have only one Photoshop cc 2015 installed. Thanks.



What do you mean with 'two Photoshop windows'? Two windows in Photoshop with the same image in it? Two windows in Photoshop with different images in it? Two versions of Photoshop (do you see two Photoshop icons in the dock)?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 8, 2015)

I've heard of it picking up a copy from a cloned backup drive on occasion... could that be happening?


----------



## tsinsf (Dec 10, 2015)

I've investigated and discovered more info. Under Applications, I have only one version of Photoshop, v 2015.1. When I double click on the Photoshop icon, it opens. However, when I am in Lightroom and go to Photo/Edit in/Edit in Adobe Photoshop cc 2015 it opens an older version, 2015.0.1. How do I fix this?


----------



## tsinsf (Dec 10, 2015)

And yes, my boot drive is from a clone!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 10, 2015)

tsinsf said:


> I've investigated and discovered more info. Under Applications, I have only one version of Photoshop, v 2015.1. When I double click on the Photoshop icon, it opens. However, when I am in Lightroom and go to Photo/Edit in/Edit in Adobe Photoshop cc 2015 it opens an older version, 2015.0.1. How do I fix this?



That means you have an older version somewhere else, probably on an external HD (maybe a backup HD?). Ctrl-click on the icon in the dock (you should have an icon for each version of Photoshop that is running). A popup menu will show. Go to the 'Options' submenu. There you will see 'Show in Finder'. That will open the folder of that older version of Photoshop and select the program icon, so you can see where it is.


----------



## Michael D. (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm on Windows but have a somewhat similar problem.  I have PSCS6 and PSCC.  I first tried deactivating PSCS6 but Windows wanted to deactivate both versions of PS.  (I was told that Adobe controls both CS6 and CC via my Adobe identity so I would have to create a new identity just to control one or the other.... YECHHH.) 
 I then tried to uninstall PSCS6 but there is no separate uninstall just for PSCS6 as it is part of the CS6 suite.  I need other programs in that suite so I could not do an uninstall.  
The biggest problem is that Windows wants to use PSCS6 as the default program to open the file types that I would want PSCC to open.  So my PSD, JPG, TIFF, PNG (etc) files default to opening with PSCS6.   Of course I can open PSCC and then tell it to open a file. And I have setup LR to open my files into PSCC, but it really is a PITA that I can't define the default program to open when using a file requester.  Oh well... just more of the mysteries of Adobe.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 10, 2015)

Michael D. said:


> ...The biggest problem is that Windows wants to use PSCS6 as the default program to open the file types that I would want PSCC to open.  So my PSD, JPG, TIFF, PNG (etc) files default to opening with PSCS6.   Of course I can open PSCC and then tell it to open a file. And I have setup LR to open my files into PSCC, but it really is a PITA that I can't define the default program to open when using a file requester.  Oh well... just more of the mysteries of Adobe.


Not a mystery of Adobe but of Microsoft. You need to go into the system settings of Windows and change the program defaults associated with these file types. ( http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/change-file-open-program#1TC=windows-7)
Also you can uninstall PS13 (CS6) using the Adobe Creative Cloud App Manager without the uninstall affecting PSCC2015.3


----------



## tsinsf (Dec 10, 2015)

Turns out when I go to Lightroom/Photo/Edit in/Adobe Photoshop cc 2015 and attempt to open a photo in Photoshop, the version of Photoshop on my boot drive does not open. An older version in Time Machine on an external drive opens. WTF? Any thoughts on how to fix this without throwing away all my Time Machine backups?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 10, 2015)

Open Time Machine. Select that Photoshop version in the backup (you will have to go back in time). Then you can delete it using the small wheel button.


----------



## Michael D. (Dec 10, 2015)

clee01l said:


> Not a mystery of Adobe but of Microsoft. You need to go into the system settings of Windows and change the program defaults associated with these file types. ( http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/change-file-open-program#1TC=windows-7)
> Also you can uninstall PS13 (CS6) using the Adobe Creative Cloud App Manager without the uninstall affecting PSCC2015.3



Sigh.... I wish it were so easy.  I'm an old-timer who knows how to assign default programs to file types.  That's part of the frustration! 
And as to using CC App Manager... nope to that too...  tried it and CS6 just won't uninstall.   Adobe has this weird work-around they suggest (I could find you the link) in which they say I have to create a separate Adobe identity to deactivate PSCS6.  Thanks for trying - I do appreciate it!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe this will help solve it: http://feedback.photoshop.com/photo...it-in-ps-2014-opens-ps-2014-in-wrong-location


----------



## Jason G. (Apr 3, 2016)

For anyone else searching these forums for explanations, you all have hit the nail on the head. A copy/clone of your system hard drive will cause this issue.

Here's what I experienced, and did to resolve the issue. Running on a MAC Mini, El Capitan latest vs. I had Photoshop open, editing a graphic, and then needed to open a photo to sample some color. When I selected an image from my desktop and said OPEN WITH> PHOTOSHOP, it opened a completely second window of Photoshop. As if they software was now running twice. How could this be? Reading this forum, I looked at my mac and remembered I have an external drive with a copy of the OS drive as I just upgraded the drive itself. I ejected the external drive, opened Photoshop once with one image, and then selected an image from the desktop OPEN WITH> PHOTOSHOP and it only opens in the one instance of Photoshop, not the backup/copy.

Thanks for the info on here. Glad to see it only took about 5 minutes of research to find this thread and the resolution.

BTW- if you have a slow computer with an original hard drive inside, look into upgrading to an SSD drive (solid state flash drive). This old MAC Mini late 2012 flies now, with 8Gb ram even, on El Capitan. Truly worth the upgrade alone in work speed. You wont regret it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2016)

Jason G. said:


> BTW- if you have a slow computer with an original hard drive inside, look into upgrading to an SSD drive (solid state flash drive). This old MAC Mini late 2012 flies now, with 8Gb ram even, on El Capitan. Truly worth the upgrade alone in work speed. You wont regret it.



Good to know.  I've been debating upgrading my Mac Mini media machine, which was the last of the Quad Core's.  How easy was the upgrade to do?

(And welcome to the forum Jason!)


----------



## Jason G. (May 25, 2016)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Good to know.  I've been debating upgrading my Mac Mini media machine, which was the last of the Quad Core's.  How easy was the upgrade to do?
> 
> (And welcome to the forum Jason!)



Sorry I missed your comment originally, and thanks for the welcome.

As for the ease install, I would say relatively easy, but I have worked on my own computers for a long time. I dont do fresh computer builds, but have always installed my own CPU's, hard drives, ram, that kind of stuff, so this wasnt bad. Just watch a video on YouTube showing every step while doing it, and you will do great. Absolutely the best upgrade I've probably ever done, bang for buck. A completely new computer. Before with the stock Apple 5400k hard drive in the mini, I could only run Photoshop with nothing else open or else it would run really slow. Now, I can run Photoshop, watch a movie and whatever else without an issue. The box can get a little hot, but just keep it clean and aired out and it should be fine. Wish it had better ventilation to keep it cooler.

Good luck if you do it.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 25, 2016)

Thanks Jason


----------

